# Bareback Pads



## ESPIE413 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hello! I am interested in getting a bareback pad and I have been doing research on what ones are good and what ones to stay away from. Any advice? What type do you prefer? Anything would help guide my search 


THANKS!


----------



## aliliz (Dec 24, 2012)

I've tried a number of bareback pads! At first, I had the Best Friend English bareback pad (English Bareback Pad). I wasn't a huge fan... it slipped a lot and didn't stay in the middle. I then got the Comfort Plus bareback pad (Comfort Plus Bareback Pad). This is a great pad! It's contoured and fit my swaybacked horse very well. It's actually a royal blue, not the blue-ish purple it looks in the picture. It also has D-rings, which is great because you can use a breastplate with it. I upgraded to the Comfort Plus pad with Thinline (Comfort Plus Bareback Pad with ThinLine) because I liked the extra shock absorbing padding for my old mare. I've also ridden in Diamond Wool suede bareback pads. They are nice once they're broken in, but stiff before that. I also dislike the girthing system.

My horse has a swayback, so I love the contoured pads for her. I also like the pads with the D-rings because I use a breastcollar on trails. One thing to definitely avoid is a bareback pad with stirrups. Because there's no tree, it's common for the pad to slide side to side with stirrups, increasing the likelihood of your foot getting stuck.

Good luck finding a bareback pad that works for you!


----------



## ESPIE413 (Aug 27, 2012)

aliliz said:


> I've tried a number of bareback pads! At first, I had the Best Friend English bareback pad (English Bareback Pad). I wasn't a huge fan... it slipped a lot and didn't stay in the middle. I then got the Comfort Plus bareback pad (Comfort Plus Bareback Pad). This is a great pad! It's contoured and fit my swaybacked horse very well. It's actually a royal blue, not the blue-ish purple it looks in the picture. It also has D-rings, which is great because you can use a breastplate with it. I upgraded to the Comfort Plus pad with Thinline (Comfort Plus Bareback Pad with ThinLine) because I liked the extra shock absorbing padding for my old mare. I've also ridden in Diamond Wool suede bareback pads. They are nice once they're broken in, but stiff before that. I also dislike the girthing system.
> 
> My horse has a swayback, so I love the contoured pads for her. I also like the pads with the D-rings because I use a breastcollar on trails. One thing to definitely avoid is a bareback pad with stirrups. Because there's no tree, it's common for the pad to slide side to side with stirrups, increasing the likelihood of your foot getting stuck.
> 
> Good luck finding a bareback pad that works for you!


Thank you so much for your detailed post! I knew the ones with stirrups were bad news so I cut those right out of my search! I would be mostly using it on my mare that has a lot of miles on her and has given birth 3 times so anything with cushion that will help benefit me but would also fit her is gonna be the key so I will look into the ones you have shared. Thank you again!


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

I have one with stirrups and I LOVE it. I don't ride far or hard, just a walk around the yard or pasture. It doesn't slip or slide and my mare has never acted sore. I use a breast collar which also helps to keep it in place and it has an actual cinch rather than a buckle. I wouldnt toss out the ones with stirrups before youve even tried one, just the cheaply made ones but that goes for most things. I also rarely use the stirrups but they are there if I want them. And besides you have treeless saddles with stirrups, whats the difference? Like all tack, in the wrong hands or used wrong can cause problems. Not all bareback pads with stirrups are bad. They are actually quite nice to have around.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## prettydecoy (Feb 4, 2012)

countrylove said:


> I have one with stirrups and I LOVE it. I don't ride far or hard, just a walk around the yard or pasture. It doesn't slip or slide and my mare has never acted sore. I use a breast collar which also helps to keep it in place and it has an actual cinch rather than a buckle. I wouldnt toss out the ones with stirrups before youve even tried one, just the cheaply made ones but that goes for most things. I also rarely use the stirrups but they are there if I want them. And besides you have treeless saddles with stirrups, whats the difference? Like all tack, in the wrong hands or used wrong can cause problems. Not all bareback pads with stirrups are bad. They are actually quite nice to have around.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


There is a BIG difference between a quality treeless saddle and a bareback pad with stirrups. I would NEVER use a bareback pad with stirrups. The slipping danger aside, it isn't kind to the horse to distribute the rider's weight over a narrow strip on the horse's back, which is what stirrups on a bareback pad will do if you are using the stirrups. I haven't used a saddle in probably two years due to my own injury which makes riding with stirrups painful. There has not been a single moment where I wanted or needed stirrups... my seat and balance have improved incredibly from learning to really sink deep into my horse and follow the horse's movement. I use the Baretek western bareback pad. I LOVE it and hope to become a dealer someday. This pad is ideal for a wide, low-withered horse. However, with the right pad it can work for any horse. On long bareback rides without a pad my horse (and my seat bones) used to get sore, but since I've had the Baretek there are no complaints from the horse or from me. And we go on all day rides sometimes! On my gelding I used a Thinline pad for additional shock absorption with an under pad to keep the saddle clean... either the thin woven Mayatex type that you fold in half or one of my old English all-purpose pads if that one was in the wash. For my mare I use a thick fleece lined pad, and am ordering one with a cutback and built-up front to accommodate her high wither. I like that I can use a breastplate with this saddle. The grippy material and pommel/cantle add security for training sillier horses. The western Baretek is also a pretty saddle pad, albeit spendy, but you can usually find lightly used ones for a decent price. For a sensitive horse or a horse without a lot of muscle over the topline, a high quality insert pad such as is used with a treeless saddle would probably add a little spinal clearance.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Since your horse has a sway back I'm going to suggest you looking into the saddle pads designed for sway back horses. If you have a local shoemaker you can always get a nylon strap stitched on. One nylon cinch strap is enough for both sides. You will need to punch numerous holes and burn each hole with a match. Then use a cinch with a buckle on each end. You would probably get a better fit with the saddle pad. I think Reinsman makes them. Look for one that is either contoured for the withers or is cut out in a U shape.


----------



## Barrelhorsetrainer (Jan 7, 2013)

I really do not agree with the stirups on bareback pads i beleive they are more dangerous than helping because 1. They are not secured on very well 2. If the saddle slides even a bit you will go with it 3. You begin to depend on the stirups
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

I love riding bareback! i tried a couple different pads, including the Best friend western. I found a a parelli bareback pad on Craigslist for $100. It's the best by far! sturdy with suede seat helps you stick. Underside is wool felt. I use a regular saddle cinch and latigo strap. It does not slip. 

I too do not use stirrups on a pad. I think it's dangerous for me and uncomfortable for the horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

Prettydecoy, that Baretek looks awesome.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

prettydecoy said:


> I would NEVER use a bareback pad with stirrups. The slipping danger aside, it isn't kind to the horse to distribute the rider's weight over a narrow strip on the horse's back, which is what stirrups on a bareback pad will do if you are using the stirrups.


Not only this but the stirrups on bareback pads are set too far forward which puts your leg in a very bad position. 

The Best Friend pad is very good for horses with higher withers. The Parelli pad is very nice too but the bulk of the latigo can feel a bit uncomfortable.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

That's true about the latigo. 

Pretty decoy, can you really hang gear off the baretek western pad or we are the laces there for appearance only?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

i've only ever used the parelli pad because thats the only one we have. I like it because it doesnt slip and it has kind of a handle so when i was first starting to ride bareback i could re-center myself when i got off balenced. The only thing i dont like is in the summer i want to wear shorts when i ride bareback but the parelli pad has a leather strip that rubs.


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

If your putting all your weight in the stirrups you aren't riding correct anyway, same with the slipping. If you are that dependent on your stirrups then I agree they aren't a good idea, but for someone with an independent seat is perfectly fine. Like I said all tack in the wrong hands can be hazardous. My stirrups are set very nicely and I have no problems with them. Mine arent set forward at all and has a very wide strap that is very secure. It doesn't make my mare sore either. As long as she is comfortable I will continue to use them. And no they arent cut out for every horse either. Like all tack it is based off of that particular horse. Treeless saddles only have a bit more support than bareback pads and I honestly dont see a difference but that is my opinion. The tree is designed to distribute weight evenly across the horses back, once thats gone pressure points can develop anywhere. No im not against treeless either but the argument is still the same as bareback with stirrups or half trees. You take away the main support and there is a chance of pressure points. Doesnt mean it will happen but the risk goes up, stirrups or no stirrups. There are pros and cons to all tack. You buy cheap, you get cheap. I LOVE my pad with stirrups and have converted people by letting them try it. Stirrups are not bad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

Countrylove, what type of pad do you use? I'm glad it works for you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't remember the brand off the top of my head but tomorrow I'll go out to the tack shed and look. I got it off of Craigslist for the kids to use and ended up keeping it for myself  I have seen cheaply made pads with stirrups that I would never ride in, same goes for saddles. I got lucky to find a really nice pad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I use Comfort Plus Bareback Pad for several years already. And I agree - don't get one with stirrups!


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

All these people who are so adamant on no stirrups... have you used one personally? Have you personally seen them do damage? I'm going to bet 98% of you haven't and that your arguments are hear say. Don't knock it til you've tried it. Stirrups are not bad!!! Like all tack in the wrong hands it can be dangerous but when used correctly they are quite nice to have around. And again I will reiterate, treeless saddle stirrups also cause the same pressure point due to the fact there is no tree to distribute the weight. But plenty of horses are perfectly fine with a treeless just like plenty of horses are perfectly fine with a bareback pad with stirrups. If we are gonna go "no stirrups" then you might as well forget treeless or bareback all together since they both can cause pressure points and make the horse uncomfortable or sore.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

I got a cheaply 5$ padded bareback pad at an auction. Got it home, cut the stirrups off, and I cinch it on over top of a tacky pad. No sliping!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## prettydecoy (Feb 4, 2012)

tiffanyodonnell said:


> Pretty decoy, can you really hang gear off the baretek western pad or we are the laces there for appearance only?


I would say appearance, as the strings are thin suede, but I haven't ever tried... I imagine the average rider wouldn't be spending hours in the Baretek like I do, so wouldn't need saddle bags.  There is room on the back for a small cantle bag, however, and rear D rings, so depending on how yours attaches it could work.


----------



## prettydecoy (Feb 4, 2012)

countrylove said:


> All these people who are so adamant on no stirrups... have you used one personally? Have you personally seen them do damage? I'm going to bet 98% of you haven't and that your arguments are hear say. Don't knock it til you've tried it. Stirrups are not bad!!! Like all tack in the wrong hands it can be dangerous but when used correctly they are quite nice to have around. And again I will reiterate, treeless saddle stirrups also cause the same pressure point due to the fact there is no tree to distribute the weight. But plenty of horses are perfectly fine with a treeless just like plenty of horses are perfectly fine with a bareback pad with stirrups. If we are gonna go "no stirrups" then you might as well forget treeless or bareback all together since they both can cause pressure points and make the horse uncomfortable or sore.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not at all true. New, quality treeless saddles have a great deal of technology at work inside the saddle. There is a MASSIVE difference between this...










And this...










It is important to note that the Barefoot saddle shown above is one of the LEAST structured quality treeless available... and the picture provided is a pre-VPS model. That pre-VPS stirrup setup is still better for the horse than a bareback pad with stirrups....

I don't know how anyone could try to argue that a bareback pad with stirrups, and a treeless saddle, distribute weight in the stirrups in the same way. They don't whatsoever. Maybe the old treeless... but certainly not quality new treeless! A quality treeless does have internal structure, whereas the typical bareback pad does not. I think you should do some more research on the newest technology available in treeless saddles. They might not be a perfect fit for every horse/rider combo, but they are certainly better than a bareback pad with stirrups. :wink:


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

What is the purpose of a bareback pad?


----------



## prettydecoy (Feb 4, 2012)

EthanQ said:


> What is the purpose of a bareback pad?


To keep your butt clean.

With a higher quality pad, such as the Baretek, it also offers some additional shock absorption for horse and rider, and perhaps additional security.


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

EthanQ said:


> What is the purpose of a bareback pad?


easier on your bum


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

countrylove said:


> All these people who are so adamant on no stirrups... have you used one personally? Have you personally seen them do damage? I'm going to bet 98% of you haven't and that your arguments are hear say. Don't knock it til you've tried it. Stirrups are not bad!!! Like all tack in the wrong hands it can be dangerous but when used correctly they are quite nice to have around. And again I will reiterate, treeless saddle stirrups also cause the same pressure point due to the fact there is no tree to distribute the weight. But plenty of horses are perfectly fine with a treeless just like plenty of horses are perfectly fine with a bareback pad with stirrups. If we are gonna go "no stirrups" then you might as well forget treeless or bareback all together since they both can cause pressure points and make the horse uncomfortable or sore.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, I have known people who have gotten dragged and died riding in those kinds of pads.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

prettydecoy said:


> I would say appearance, as the strings are thin suede, but I haven't ever tried... I imagine the average rider wouldn't be spending hours in the Baretek like I do, so wouldn't need saddle bags.  There is room on the back for a small cantle bag, however, and rear D rings, so depending on how yours attaches it could work.


I ride long hours on my pad too. I like taking a canteen and lunch sometimes, but have nowhere to put that....


----------



## prettydecoy (Feb 4, 2012)

tiffanyodonnell said:


> I ride long hours on my pad too. I like taking a canteen and lunch sometimes, but have nowhere to put that....


You could definitely attach a canteen to one of the D rings. And a small lunch would fit in a cantle bag. :wink:


----------



## prettydecoy (Feb 4, 2012)

Canterklutz said:


> Yes, I have known people who have gotten dragged and died riding in those kinds of pads.


This is why I always advise the use of safety stirrup whenever someone has an older closed-ring style treeless saddle. Sadly, not an option with a bareback pad that has stirrups....... dangerous.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

Canterklutz said:


> Yes, I have known people who have gotten dragged and died riding in those kinds of pads.


I used one with stirrups as a teenager and got tangled up in the stirrups when I fell off once. I wasn't dragged, but it definitely scared me. I thought, "what are stirrups for anyway, if you can't use them to get on?"
I had no training, didn't know how or why to post, and usually ended up kicking them off anyway, so I just removed them from my pad. 

That's part of why I don't like saddles. I feel safer on a bareback pad, which everyone tells me is nuts. But, with a bareback pad, if you fall off, you just slide away from the horse with nothing in which to get caught. I have fallen off my horse recently (don't talk on your cell phone while riding, LOL!), I was on my pad, and I just slid to the ground standing up. My horse stopped right next to me, allowing me to lean on her. Course, I might not have fallen off if I was in a saddle. Hard to say...

I am not sure what I would do with stirrups if I had them, but I have always hated them to be honest.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

prettydecoy said:


> You could definitely attach a canteen to one of the D rings. And a small lunch would fit in a cantle bag. :wink:


 
And it won't pull the Baretek to one side?


----------



## prettydecoy (Feb 4, 2012)

tiffanyodonnell said:


> I used one with stirrups as a teenager and got tangled up in the stirrups when I fell off once. I wasn't dragged, but it definitely scared me. I thought, "what are stirrups for anyway, if you can't use them to get on?"
> I had no training, didn't know how or why to post, and usually ended up kicking them off anyway, so I just removed them from my pad.
> 
> That's part of why I don't like saddles. I feel safer on a bareback pad, which everyone tells me is nuts. But, with a bareback pad, if you fall off, you just slide away from the horse with nothing in which to get caught. I have fallen off my horse recently (don't talk on your cell phone while riding, LOL!), I was on my pad, and I just slid to the ground standing up. My horse stopped right next to me, allowing me to lean on her. Course, I might not have fallen off if I was in a saddle. Hard to say...
> ...


EXACTLY!!! I had to laugh when I read the post about "if you're riding right you don't use your stirrups." What are they for then??? I too feel so much safer _without_ stirrups and without a saddle. When I was young I was riding a mutton withered draft cross around a jump course... he started bucking and spinning and I lost my balance and tried to save myself by putting weight in my stirrups.... needless to say, the saddle went under his belly and I came off. I have never trusted an ill-fitting saddle since. If I'm riding someone else's horse with their ill-fitting tack that slips, I will kick my feet out of the stirrups and ride that way. And I _always _use a breastplate with a treeless saddle.

Anyway, to answer your question, I doubt a canteen would cause the saddle to slide, unless your canteen holds several gallons. After all, your butt is on the Baretek. :wink: The Baretek is very secure, especially if you add a breastplate. Of course I wouldn't pull myself up on my horse using the Baretek, but I've never had side to side slippage problems with the Baretek pad itself. The wrong pad _under it_ might cause the _pad_ to slip if the horse has a physical imbalance, such as asymmetrical muscling.... does that make sense? I can't rootch the Baretek to one side or the other like I can by leaning in one stirrup on a treed saddle. I have had it slide back on a very high withered horse, but again the correct underpad fixed that issue.


----------



## jkm06 (Dec 12, 2012)

Check out the Little Joe!! My daughter has one I LOVE riding in it!!! Combined with an equipedic pad my butt and my horses back are in heaven LOL 

Better horse tack: innovations in bareback pads, bridles/headstalls, halters, lead ropes

With a little Joe it comes without the stirrups you can add them if you wish you ride with them


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

prettydecoy said:


> EXACTLY!!! I had to laugh when I read the post about "if you're riding right you don't use your stirrups." What are they for then??? I too feel so much safer _without_ stirrups and without a saddle. When I was young I was riding a mutton withered draft cross around a jump course... he started bucking and spinning and I lost my balance and tried to save myself by putting weight in my stirrups.... needless to say, the saddle went under his belly and I came off. I have never trusted an ill-fitting saddle since. If I'm riding someone else's horse with their ill-fitting tack that slips, I will kick my feet out of the stirrups and ride that way. And I _always _use a breastplate with a treeless saddle.
> 
> Anyway, to answer your question, I doubt a canteen would cause the saddle to slide, unless your canteen holds several gallons. After all, your butt is on the Baretek. :wink: The Baretek is very secure, especially if you add a breastplate. Of course I wouldn't pull myself up on my horse using the Baretek, but I've never had side to side slippage problems with the Baretek pad itself. The wrong pad _under it_ might cause the _pad_ to slip if the horse has a physical imbalance, such as asymmetrical muscling.... does that make sense? I can't rootch the Baretek to one side or the other like I can by leaning in one stirrup on a treed saddle. I have had it slide back on a very high withered horse, but again the correct underpad fixed that issue.


Finally, someone who understands, prettydecoy ! My sister in law thinks I am crazy, my partner thinks I'm gonna get killed, and my friends think I just haven't found the right saddle. The only time I like a saddle is when I am packing and ponying. 

It's probably because I am not a very good rider. I have never had lessons of any kind, just a backyard horse bum. But I have been able to stick on so far, even when they spook, buck, crowhop, prance or bolt. I am the one in our family who rides out all the issues in our horses, and I do it bareback.

I really like the sounds of the Bareteck. I like how the English version has longer sides to protect your legs from hair and sweat, but I am not sure about the "thigh blocks for proper leg position." My legs may not like the "proper leg position." What do you think, PD? You have the western version.

I am disturbed by the comments about how a saddle is better for your horse. When I got April, a 13 yo breeding stock paint, she could not be tied, bridled or saddled, hated men's voices, and she reared, crowhopped and jigged all over the place. She has a cold back and needs a long warm up. A saddle seems to make her more uncomfortable and tense, although she now saddles and bridles beautifully. But you can tell when she is uncomfortable because she rides with her ears back and gives me he "mare glare." She is not shy about telling me how she feels! She is an expert at guiding my scratches to the perfect spot by moving into position around my hand. Our chiro says she is one of the best communicators she has ever worked on!

I don't want to hurt her back. Is bareback truly bad for a horse? I understand that horses are very stoic because they are prey animals and need to hide any weakness. But like I said, my mare is very clear in her communication about what she likes and doesn't like. Ugh. This bothers me.


----------



## prettydecoy (Feb 4, 2012)

tiffanyodonnell said:


> Finally, someone who understands, prettydecoy ! My sister in law thinks I am crazy, my partner thinks I'm gonna get killed, and my friends think I just haven't found the right saddle. The only time I like a saddle is when I am packing and ponying.
> 
> It's probably because I am not a very good rider. I have never had lessons of any kind, just a backyard horse bum. But I have been able to stick on so far, even when they spook, buck, crowhop, prance or bolt. I am the one in our family who rides out all the issues in our horses, and I do it bareback.
> 
> ...


Lack of training is certainly not why I use a bareback pad. I took lessons with a professional for ten straight years. Realizing that my ultimate goal was not to show, but to simply enjoy my horse, and an injury to my leg which made riding in stirrups painful, are the main reasons why I switched to riding bareback. Sore seat bones from long bareback rides is what caused me to buy a bareback pad... I imagined if I was sore, then my horse had to be too!

I've heard good and bad reviews in regards to the blocks on the English version of the Baretek, since it only comes in one size and may not be the correct size for your body. I would suggest trying one out before buying. Also keep in mind that the English version does not have rear D rings. The western Baretek reaches to my knees, by the way.

My observation is that many horses are stoic due to years of selective breeding for the traits that go along with a stoic personality, so many of them will put up with a lot of discomfort before they complain. However, I figure my horse will let me know if he isn't comfortable. If you research the history of the saddle, the tree was not designed for horse comfort or protection of the spine. The tree, and stirrups, were designed for war. It created a stable platform for fighting from horseback, by digging into the horse's back. The gullet and panels were added to protect the horse from the tree, reduce fatigue, and distribute weight more evenly (in theory).

Horses change so much in their lifetime. I got so frustrated with constantly changing saddle because of my horse's body shape changing, that I switched to treeless. Treeless do require fitting to the horse as well, and are not a one-size-fit-all. It worked for my horse until his shoulders filled out completely, then I needed a wider pommel, which I just could not keep off his withers. At first I used an insert pad but he did let me know when things weren't working anymore. He never once complained with the Baretek bareback pad... it worked for him, and for me!

I also want to add, I cannot find scientific proof anywhere of physical damage caused by riding bareback. I would like to see skeletons with proof of damage. I'd also like to see what the torque of mounting a treed saddle from the ground using the stirrup does, damage wise. Shrug.


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

countrylove said:


> If your putting all your weight in the stirrups you aren't riding correct anyway, same with the slipping. If you are that dependent on your stirrups then I agree they aren't a good idea, but for someone with an independent seat is perfectly fine. Like I said all tack in the wrong hands can be hazardous. My stirrups are set very nicely and I have no problems with them. Mine arent set forward at all and has a very wide strap that is very secure. It doesn't make my mare sore either. As long as she is comfortable I will continue to use them. And no they arent cut out for every horse either. Like all tack it is based off of that particular horse. Treeless saddles only have a bit more support than bareback pads and I honestly dont see a difference but that is my opinion. The tree is designed to distribute weight evenly across the horses back, once thats gone pressure points can develop anywhere. No im not against treeless either but the argument is still the same as bareback with stirrups or half trees. You take away the main support and there is a chance of pressure points. Doesnt mean it will happen but the risk goes up, stirrups or no stirrups. There are pros and cons to all tack. You buy cheap, you get cheap. I LOVE my pad with stirrups and have converted people by letting them try it. Stirrups are not bad.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


There are alot of people on here that think you will be dragged if you use a bareback pad/stirrups. I love my bareback pad/stirrups and I rode my mare with it for the first 3yrs. I had her, she was 3yrs. with 30 days of training. Riding trails with it really helped me learn my balance and I still use it once in awhile when I'm lazy and don't want to put the saddle on her, a person can be dragged with a saddle.....either way if it's going to happen it will.
I won't argue with the people who don't believe it's safe, I used it to get better balance because I had been away from riding for 30 yrs. and it greatly improved my balance....


----------

